# Gutes tun



## COMPADRITO

Was kann ich euch *GUTES* tun ?       Qué de bueno puedo hacer por vosotros o ustedes? Suena medio mal en español no?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, ¿qué tal 

_¿qué puedo hacer por vosotros/ustedes?_ ?
_ ¿Cómo los puedo ayudar?_
_¿Qué les puedo convidar/ofrecer?
¿Con qué los puedo alegrar/complacer?
¿Qué puedo hacer para que se sientan bien/mejor (aún)/en casa/...?
__....._
[obviamente lo mismo con _os_, que sería el equivalente "más directo" del _ihr/euch _en alemán]

Al final dependerá del *contexto*, pero va por ahí.


----------



## COMPADRITO

Efectivamente mi pregunta viene por ahí, lo que me desorienta un poco, solo un poco es el gut. Muchas gracias por tu extensa respuesta.


----------



## Sidjanga

Un gusto.





COMPADRITO said:


> ... lo que me desorienta un poco, solo un poco es el gut. ..


¿En qué sentido?
¿Qué es lo que te "molesta", o qué esperarías en su lugar?


----------



## COMPADRITO

No nada me molesta al contrario sólo que en aleman como también en ingles el empleo del gut no siempre puede ser trasladado a una lengua latina. No pega decir, que de bueno puedo hacer por... me entendes? Esta muy claro. Muchas gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

COMPADRITO said:


> No pega decir, qu*é* de bueno puedo hacer por... me entend*é*s?


Sí te entiendo, y claro que no pega en castellano.
Pero tampoco tiene por qué, dado que rara vez conviene traducir literalmente. Al final, son y seguirán siendo dos idiomas diferentes. 

Saludos
_________
*PD*: Tené cuidado con las tildes y todo cuando escribís en estos foros. También las correcciones serán siempre bienvenidas. Recordá que viene mucha gente a aprender (bueno, en realidad todos, ¿no?), y les conviene leer el idioma que sea que estén estudiando escrito correctamente.


----------

